# Waterfowl stuff for sale



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a few waterfowl related Items that I need to sell because they are just dust collectors. pass the word along

https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/52679236

https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/52679064

https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/52678985


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I sold six dozen duck, and three dozen floater geese decoys last year that had maybe 5 trips on them. "Dust collectors" as well. Sold it all for $250.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

taxidermist said:


> I sold six dozen duck, and three dozen floater geese decoys last year that had maybe 5 trips on them. "Dust collectors" as well. Sold it all for $250.


You should have hung on to those and sold them this year. Guys are selling beat up old used crap decoys for $10 each. 
https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/52672309


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> You should have hung on to those and sold them this year. Guys are selling beat up old used crap decoys for $10 each.
> https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/52672309


I'm out of the Waterfowl hunting business. After selling the boat, and dog, I just don't want to dive into it again. To much time and money involved in the sport for me. I'd rather be shooting "Yotes" or trapping. Sad thing is.....I have 3 swan points. Now what the he!! do I do???


----------

